# XM Question



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

I brought a used 2011 Chevy Cruze 1LT last year, it came with on-star, sunroof, leather seats but it does not have XM radio. When I hit the band button, it goes to am/fm but no xm. My question is how hard would it be to add XM to my car, would it be as easy as getting an radio of ebay that has XM with it and installing it (I know i would have to get it reprogrammed with my vin) or would it be as hard as dropping the headliner and runing new wires? just a little help would be very helpful


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

YOu need more then just the radio. If it didn't come with sirius xm. It probably didn't come with the hardware either. 

There's also the probability that it did come with sirius but the hardware is no good.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have all the hardware(receiver antenna and all needed) I used for my previous cars before I had a car with XM. I see you live just south of me, maybe I could "hook you up" if interested.


----------



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

Patman I would be interested. I just don't want to drop the headliner to run the wires. I was hoping the wires was there just some thing wrong with the head unit. I thought pretty much all cruze came with xm, more so the 1lt ones

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

billym81 said:


> Patman I would be interested. I just don't want to drop the headliner to run the wires. I was hoping the wires was there just some thing wrong with the head unit. I thought pretty much all cruze came with xm, more so the 1lt ones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk




Honestly I thought all Cruzes came with XM first I thought you would be dealing with a LS. When you hit the band button 2 times, it doesn't take you to a XM "info mercial"? That is what I would expect it does on both my Cruzes. I know what you mean I would not drop the headliner. First we need to determine you don't have it on your current radio before worrying about installing aftermarket. Lets see whats going on first. You do have a big antenna with a mast on the back of you car correct?


----------



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

yeah when I hit the band button, it only switch between am and fm. and yes I do have an antenna in the roof.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Odd considering its a 1LT. I can see a LS not having XM, but I thought the "better" trim packages all had it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Odd considering its a 1LT. I can see a LS not having XM, but I thought the "better" trim packages all had it.


Not odd at all. My Doctor has a 2015 Malibu LTZ and it has everything, including the non XM Green screen unit.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Odd considering its a 1LT. I can see a LS not having XM, but I thought the "better" trim packages all had it.


Looks like it might be an ex-fleet model. When I looked at 2011's, I seem to remember the LS, 2LT, and Eco all having XM.

Looks like it was optional on the LS that year.

http://apps.vinmanager.com/dealerimages/Dealer 4023 Media/2011 Cruze Brochure.pdf


----------



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

yeah I was thinking it was odd as well. before I got the cruze I thought every 1lt had it, just the base units did not. I drive a hour for work so I looking forward to using xm on the drive

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

how can you tell it was a ex fleet model

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Not odd at all. My Doctor has a 2015 Malibu LTZ and it has everything, including the non XM Green screen unit.


Sounds good Eddy, my mistake.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

billym81 said:


> how can you tell it was a ex fleet model
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lack of XM, lack of OnStar mirror from what I recall.


----------



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

no I do have on star on my mirror. leather seats, heated seats, sun roof, on star just no xm

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Take your vin# to a dealer....try the parts dept. first.
Ask if they will run your vin to identify how the car was equipped.

If they don't have the ability (or desire) then ask the used car manager. They do this often to check over a potential trade in for equipment packages.

BTW....I never heard of a non XM LT........actually never heard of a On Star system without XM.......weird.

Rob


----------



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

yeah me either. I was thinking every 1lt had xm more so if it has everything I have. that's why I was hoping it did have it and I just have to switch out the head unit do to it beening messed up some how.
is there an rpo code for xm?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

billym81 said:


> is there an rpo code for xm?


Probably.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I think the option code for XM is U2K. You could look at the sticker on top of the radio box and see what option codes it lists. You can also look at the sticker in the glove box. 

You can contact GM customer care and they can send you the build sheet for your car. They have an account on this forum, but I don't know if they still monitor it. I haven't seen anything from them in a long time. I think there is also a code in the VIN that can tell you if it was a fleet car, but I don't know what that is. 

Do you have the green screen radio or the color My Link radio. I believe all of the wiring should be the same for the version without XM except that it wouldn't have the XM antenna wiring. I wonder if you could buy an XM antenna and place it under the dash somewhere. You would need to research that a little.


----------



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

I have the green screen version of the head unit. yeah that's what one thing I was on here trying to find out

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

I did not seem u2k on my rpo sticker, closest to it u2j.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

My 2011 LS stick had XM. 
Probably there was an xm delete option available that saved $47. 
Some people are XMh8rs.

OP look at crutchfeld and get a way better easy fit setup for less $ than the factory setup.


----------



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

I rather have the factory set up than a device sitting on the dash plus running new cables

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## billym81 (Oct 23, 2017)

I went to the parts department today while getting the cruze checked out and gave them my vin number as *Robby*on post 15 suggested to do. Found out that U2J rpo code is for XM delete :banghead:


----------

